# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Dolje Sears, živio J. Juul?

## Luna Rocco

Čitav ovaj podforum i koncept AP-a dobrim dijelom se oslanja na neke postulate dr. Barryja Searsa. Jel' se uopće zove Barry ili mu je to brat koji je pisao o prehrani u Zoni? Nebitno. Meni se koncept AP-a kao takav uvijek činio logičnim i za mene jedinim mogućim pristupom djetetu, no nikad mi nisu sjeli Searsovi tekstovi, savjeti i metode (pogotovo time out o kojem imam katastrofalno loše mišljenje) - sve mi je to djelovalo self-help instantno i za moj ukus previše površno i pouopćeno za svu djecu.

(Mala digresija, ne usko vezana za Searsa: nije mi se svidjela ni knjiga Odrastanje Kaina, isti pristup, ista stvar. Imala sam osjećaj kao da novinarka Mile ili Glorie pokušava analizirati nešto što je za nju presloženo.)

Već sam odustala od čitanja knjiga o roditeljstvu, a onda mi je na moru u ruke dopao Nikin Jesper Juul - Vaše kompetentno dijete. Ne moram vam ni spominjati s koliko sam predrasuda pristupila štivu, no svi oni koji su tu knjigu pročitali, znat će koliko su se brzo te predrasude otopile. Negdje oko pete stranice.

Neću sad ja biti površna pa reći da je iz aviona vidljiva razlika između analitičkog uma jednog Danca vs. jednog Amerikanca, ali skoro da bih mogla...

Pričala sam s par mama koje su nekad smatrale Searsa autoritetom (ili barem next best thing) i sve smo zaključile da J. Juul otvara jednu novu dimenziju roditeljstva i da "once you go Juul - you don't come back"  :Razz:  

Pa me zanima...Ima li tu bivših Searsovih obožavatelja koji su otkrili Juula i ostavili Searsa uplakanog novim pokoljenjima, što je za vas AP, koje su po vama dobre i loše strane AP-a po Searsu, kako ste shvatili Juulov pristup, kako biste opisale svoje roditeljstvo...U stvari ovo nije konkretan topic s konkretnim pitanjem, već bih voljela da nabacimo malo brainstorminga...Nit vodilja je sljedeća: mislite li da jedan sazrio AP roditelj može i mora preći na sljedeću stepenicu nakon Searsa, je li J. Juul ta stepenica, koliko sami rastete i mijenjate se kroz aktivno roditeljstvo...

I jedno bonus pitanje: da su AP izbori, biste li glasali za Searsa ili Juula?

Nadam se da neću ostati neshvaćena.  :Razz:

----------


## momze

nije Barry, vec Bill Sears!   :Laughing:  

ne, neces ostati neshvacena - ja, nazalost, ne mogu odgovoriti na tvoja pitanja bar dok  ne procitam nesto od Jespera Juul-a. narucujem knjigu preko amazon-a vec 3 tjedna....   :Embarassed:  

meni je AP bio pravo otkrice u odnosu na to kako sam ja odgajana i kako sam odgajala svoje prvo dijete. kao i u svemu u zivotu, uzimam ono sto mi srce i intuicija bezrezervno prihvacaju. zach je jos mali za time-out, tako da to nisam probala, vjerojatno cu sebe staviti u time-out kada dodje do takvih situacija. 

kada procitam juul-a, javim ti za koga bi glasovala da su danas sears-juul izbori.   :Grin:

----------


## seni

meni je juul bio prvi . (zvuci malo bedasto, ali u brzini pisem   :Embarassed:  )
pa su mi svi poslije, pa i sears bili barem koplje ispod.

ja sam ti pravi fan juula.  i to bas zato jer nije pisan kao knjiga uputa ili recepata kojima ja uvijek prilazim sa zadrskom.  i zaista mi je otvorio potpuno nove dimenzije i roditeljstva i partnerstva. i to sve stavio u jednu dinamicku ravnotezu....ja njegove knjige svako malo ponovo procitam.
i bilo mi je krivo ko psu sto nisam bila u zagrebu kada je on gostovao na tribini.

ps.
cesto mi se dogadalo da kod americkih autora/ica  (npr. neke feministicke knjige) budem zaprepastena nacinom pisanja (kako ti kazes glorija, mila   :Laughing:  ), pogotovo kada ga usporedim sa eurpskim/francuskim autoricama sa divnim bogatim jezikom, analitickim, kompleksnim pristupom, intelektualnim ozracjem, itd...

----------


## BusyBee

Davno, jako davno, nakon prve zaljubljenosti u Searsa (tada sam jos uvijek Juula drzala daleko od sebe jer me izuzetno izbedirao prvi pokusaj citanja njegove knjige), dosla sam do slicnih i jos zescih zakljucaka.   :Wink:  

Osobno mislim da je dr Bill samo imao srece da kumuje nazivu jedne vrste roditeljstva, da je jednoj potrosackoj naciji trebao netko sa zicom za biznis kakvu ima on, a da istovremeno promovira neke ljudske/obiteljske vrijednosti koje su im falile. A jos kad je sve to stiglo do nas, koji smo obasipani staromodnim savjetima kakve jos uvijek primjenjue velik broj nasih vrsnjaka. Ihaaa!

Ja ih vidim ovako:
Sears je dobar jer ti ipak daje nekakvo samopouzdanje i smjernicu da nesto radis dobro i da nisi sam u vjeri da je takav nacin dobar (i da neces njime razmaziti dijete), usput ti servira nacin/rjesenje postupanja s djetetom. Juul te tjera da odrastes, da ne ovisis o njemu, knjizi i nekakvom nacinu odgoja koji on promovira i da preuzmes odgovornost za odgoj svoga djeteta.




> kako ste shvatili Juulov pristup, kako biste opisale svoje roditeljstvo


Napustila sam Searsa, napustila sam Juula i otkrila sebe.
Sears mi je dao ribu kad sam bila gladna, Juul me ohrabrio (i pokazao par tehnika) kako da ribu sama ulovim.

I zadnje, ali ne manje bitno, ako sam shvatila Juulovu bit, mislim da bi prolupao kad bi procitao ovo - da ga trpamo u neku ladicu, bilo koju pa bila ona i AP.   :Laughing: 

BTW, mislim da je AP ipak naziv koji je patentirao dr Bill pa mu dajmo malo kredita.

----------


## VedranaV

Da su izbori, Juul bi bio moj čovjek  :Smile: .

Sears mi je bio OK, miljama daleko od onog što su moji roditelji prakticirali. Juul mi je još par stepenica dalje. Ali isto mislim da se treba voditi vlastitim osjećajima i promišljanjima, ono što je meni Juul dao su dodatna hrabrost i znanje.

Instant savjeti rješavanja nekog problema mi obično ne sjedaju, u kojoj god da su knjizi. Volim savjete tipa svako dijete je individua, pogledajte, vidite, razmislite, procijenite, vodite se ljubavlju, poštovanjem i sl. Onda se obično nađe neki način.

----------


## VedranaV

Istovremene, i tako slične  :Smile: .

----------


## seni

> Juul te tjera da odrastes, da ne ovisis o njemu, knjizi i nekakvom nacinu odgoja koji on promovira i da preuzmes odgovornost za odgoj svoga djeteta.


super receno.   :Heart:

----------


## seni

> Instant savjeti rješavanja nekog problema mi obično ne sjedaju, u kojoj god da su knjizi. Volim savjete tipa svako dijete je individua, pogledajte, vidite, razmislite, procijenite, vodite se ljubavlju, poštovanjem i sl. Onda se obično nađe neki način.


isto super receno.   :Heart:

----------


## BusyBee

:Heart:

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Instant savjeti rješavanja nekog problema mi obično ne sjedaju, u kojoj god da su knjizi. Volim savjete tipa svako dijete je individua, pogledajte, vidite, razmislite, procijenite, vodite se ljubavlju, poštovanjem i sl. Onda se obično nađe neki način.


No, to je to. Mene je Juul zato toliko oduševio, jer NEMA instant rješenja. Sve se svodi na to da moraš poznavati svoje dijete, procjeniti svaku situaciju, nema tu rješenja tipa "Kod nas je palilo kad bi djetetu pjevušili..." kao kod Searsa. Juul piše upravo ovo što je Vedrana napisala. Daje ti jedne posebne naočale za promatranje svijeta roditeljstva, ali ti ga i dalje gledaš svojim očima i vodiš se svojim razumom, osjećajima i instinktima.

I da, cijelo vrijeme sam htjela to napisati i na kraju sam zaboravila  :Laughing:  - nipošto ne bih "žigosala" J. Juula AP titulom, stavila sam temu u ovaj podforum jer mi se čini kako bi se ovdje moglo naći najzanimljivih razmišljanja, a ne zato da proglasim JJ-a novom AP ikonom. Ovo za izbore je, naravno, šala.

Busy Bee, jako mi se sviđa ovo što si napisala za Searsa, to je otprilike moje razmišljanje.

----------


## Luna Rocco

> ...dr Bill...


Ovo me opako podsjeća na dr. Phil.  :Laughing:

----------


## momze

> Napustila sam Searsa, napustila sam Juula i otkrila sebe.
> Sears mi je dao ribu kad sam bila gladna, Juul me ohrabrio (i pokazao par tehnika) kako da ribu sama ulovim.


  :Heart:

----------


## sorciere

blago meni. ja ne znam ni jednog od njih - a ipak sam AP.   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ivonna

a di se ta knjigica moze nabavit?

----------


## retha

I jos jedno pitanjce(mozda malo blentavo),jesu li ti sve knjige na engleskom? Mislim,meni je uvijek lakse nesto citat i razumjet na svom jeziku.  :Razz:

----------


## emily

Juula imas dosta prevedenog na hr
ukucaj njegovo ime na www.superknjizara.hr 

sto se tice favorita, potpisala bih BB i VV  :Grin:

----------


## momze

Ivonna, hrvatska izdanja mozes nabaviti preko linka koji je stavila Emily ili u hrvatskim knjizarama, a Sears-a preko interneta (mislim da on nije preveden na hrvatski). ja sam njegove knjige kupovala preko amazon.com

----------


## Webmama

mozes i na www.smib.net  :Saint:

----------


## tanja_b

Vidiš, vidiš, baš zanimljiva tema.
I sama sam često o tome razmišljala. Meni je Sears bio otkriće u trudnoći (i to prije svega iz tekstova s "Rodinog" portala, onda sam nabavila knjige), ali poslije sam se malo razočarala, zapravo, prije bih rekla da sam ga počela čitati kritičnije i s rezervom. Onda je došlo "Vaše kompetentno dijete" i shvatila sam da moram još puno toga naučiti, i o sebi i o djeci.
Ne mogu reći ni da je Juul moj idol, ali mi se jako sviđa kako piše, iako me često potiče na pomisao kako zapravo nemam pojma što radim, i to me pomalo plaši   :Grin:  

I moram još nešto dodati - meni se ipak sviđa "Odrastanje Kaina", iako je tipično američka. A sad čitam jednu drugu knjigu o dječacima (drugog autora), pa kad pročitam...

----------


## anchi

Čitam Searsa, a pročitala bi i Juula (ipak sam ja štreber :Smile: ))). Ipak, smatram da se najprije moramo voditi svojom intuicijom jer smo svi mi različiti, a i naša dječica isto tako. Za mene je AP način života, a ne skup instant rješenja i metoda. Trenutno čitam The discipline book i s nekim stvarima se slažem, a s nekima ne. Naprosto se vodim unutarnjim osjećajem i usvajam ono što mi je logično...   :Smile:

----------


## Luna Rocco

> smatram da se najprije moramo voditi svojom intuicijom jer smo svi mi različiti, a i naša dječica isto tako.


To Juul govori. Ja razmišljam slično kao ti i sorciere...Uopće nisam "pušila" knjige o odgoju, zato mi se sviđa Juul - to nije knjiga o odgoju, nego čista filozofija odnosa roditelja i djece.

----------


## Bubica

Još jedna štovateljica Juula   :Smile:

----------


## Mima

Meni je to nekako skroz drugi tip literature - Baby Book od dr. Searsa mi je baš, onako, praktični priručnik iz kojega sam štošta naučila o njezi beba, o bolestima, pa i o hranjenju adaptiranim mlijekom o čemu nisam pojma imala, a dr. Sears je po mom mišljenju jedan zdravorazumski pedijatar pa su mi njegovi savjeti uvijek dobro došli za smirivanje panike   :Grin:  
Što se odgoja i discipline tiče, odavno sam zaključila da dijete neću moći odgajati po manualu jer ne mogu ja postati neka druga osoba, tako da mi dijelovi Searsove knjige o odgoju a niti Discipline Book nisu niti bili posebno zanimljivi (iako ima i tamo praktičnih savjeta za rješavanje konkretnih situacija) - uglavnom, čitajući taj dio Searsovih knjiga nisam zapravo pročitala niti naučila ništa novo. A knjiga Jespera Juula je nešto posve drugačije i posve novo, i dobro kaže tanja - i meni stvara osjećaj da pojma nemam što radim (a i još više zastrašujući osjećaj da ću ipak itekako morati i sebe mijenjati).

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Ja čitam "Vaše kompetetno dijete" već više od mjesec dana i ne mogu ju dovršiti jer me plaši  :/ posebno me plaši to što se često prepoznajem u demokratskom stilu odgoja. U nekim se slučajevima ne slažem s Juulom, neki mi njegovi savjeti iz primjera koje navodi nisu jasni. Mislim da ću prije svega pročitati knjigu do kraja, pa još jednom pročitati cijelu knjigu, onda ću bolje znati objasniti malo mučan i depresivan osjećaj koji me obuzme dok ju čitam  :/

----------


## Fidji

Ah, taj Jesper Juul...

Kad sam prvi put pročitala Vaše kompetentno dijete niš mi nije bilo jasno, Ema se tek rodila. (_no hoćeš više guknuti Jespere i dati neki konkretan savjet, ok jasno mi je što ne smije, ali pobogu daj reci što smijem_) 

Kad sam drugi put pročitala Vaš kompetentno dijete, sve mi je bilo jasno, Ema je imala oko 2 godine. (_dobro nije mi bilo jasno kad veli da je svako dijete sposobno samo odrediti kad je pospano, ali ostale kockice su se fantastično poslagale_)

Kad sam treći put pročitala Vaše kompetentno dijete, Ema je imala 3 i pol godine i imala sam bebu u trbuhu. Duboko me potresla, počela sam se boriti s nekom svojim demonima, uglavnom odjednom mi se činilo da sve krivo radim + valjda su tu i treudnički hormoni u pitanju. (_dijete ću definitivno upropastiti greškama preuzetim još iz roditeljskog doma, najviše kritizerstvom, kako da joj pokažem primjerom kad i ja radim krivo_...)

Kaj da velim, obožavam tu knjigu i jedva čekam da je pročitam i 4. put.

Searsa sam čitala kasnije. Nije on meni uopće loš, samo ga ne bi čitala 4 puta.

----------


## kloklo

Ja mislim da su meni oba bila vrlo potrebna i jako sam im zahvalna...

Zahvalna sam i na tome što sam prvo čitla Searsa jer je jednostavniji, kak da velim, ja sam tip koji voli poslušati konkretan savjet kad sam na nepoznatom terenu, a briga o djetetu je bila itekako novi teren za mene...

Bez  Searsa bi vjerojatno popušila fore svog strogog odgoja i glavna briga bi mi bila da "ne razmazim dijete" - fraza koju sam nebrojeno puta kao upozorenje čula u vrijeme trudnoće i inače u životu, fraza koja ti se utisne u mozak i bojim se da moja ljubav prema Leoni jednostavno ne bi bila dovoljna da me spasi od krivih postupaka kojima bi je povređivala misleći kako je to u redu "jer je za njeno dobro".

Iako sam u želucu osjećala da stare metode nisu dobre, jednostavno nisam imala dovoljno razvijene prirodne instinkte kao npr. Sorci   :Love:   niti muda da krenem nekim novim načinom, protiv struje, a bez da mi netko doslovne na primjerima ne pokaže kako je dobro raditi...ne bi mi bilo dovoljno samo znati što ne smijem, recite mi kako smijem!

Ali negdje prije pola godine mi je Jull dopao šaka i baš je bilo pravo vrijeme za to...
Prije bi bilo prerano ali tad sam već dobro stajala na AP nogama i Jull mi je fantastična nadgradnja i golem korak naprijed, obožavam tog čovjeka i njegov način razmišljanja...
Sears ti da savjet, primjeniš ga ili ne, ako radi supeeeeeeeer, razradiš metodu po potrebama svog djeteta jer ti je postavio um u pravom smjeru, ali zapravo ne dumaš puno o tome...eee...ali pročitaj Julla i upala su u nevolju, provest ćeš dane razmišljajući o tome što je rekao   :Wink:  

Njih dvojica su mi ko početni i napredni tečaj...ko što ću ja Leonu naučiti postavit šahovske figure i osnvna otvarnja, a tayo će nastaviti s punom ljepotom i kompliciranošću te divne igre   :Smile:

----------


## pinocchio

kad sam zatrudnila odmah sam znala da će moje dijete imati tu privilegiju da mu ja budem mama  :Grin:  jer je sigurno neću "odgajati" tako često viđenim i spominjanim metodama. nikad čula za AP, tek otkrila rodu i skužila da tu ima još cura koje žive u nekim svojim svemirima i dijele moje mišljenje. a mislila sam da sam prokleto sama. nije se bilo teško zakačiti.

brzo sam skužila da je to kako se ponašam prema mojom ladi AP i htjela sam vidjeti što kažu neki kompetentniji od mene. mogu samo još ponešto naučiti. i jesam - kad sam pročitala searsa. zapravo, nisam puno naučila, već sam samo dobila potvrdu da za sada nisam napravila kardinalne "greške". 

slobodno vrijeme koje mi je lada ostavljala i moji tadašnji kapaciteti 24/7 dojilje bili su faktori zbog kojih nisam niti mogla čitati neko zahtijevnije štivo. tada još nisam ni čula za juula.

a onda sam otišla na njegovo predavanje i ostala bez daha opčinjena istovremeno njegovom jednostavnošču i slojevitošću. sasvim prirodno uslijedilo je "kompetentno dijete". 

to sigurno nije priručnik (što bi se za searsa, uz dužno poštovanje, ipak moglo reći), a niti lako štivo za godišnji domor. to je knjiga koja se čita u potpunoj tišini kako baš ništa ne bi moglo omesti taj duboki mir kojeg to uznemirujuće štivo nosi sa sobom. 

nakon kompetentnog djeteta zapravo sam bila totalno iscrpljena od bujice konfuznih misli, straha da ipak sve radim krivo, da neću uspjeti jer nisam AP dijete AP roditelja...

srećom, agonija je trajala nekoliko dana kad sam shvatila da je normalno da se tako osjećam jer juul, za razliku od searsa, podučava metodu, umjesto da daje jednostavna i pitka rješenja. 

da ne kažem da je kompetentno dijete zapravo knjiga o odgoju odraslih, a ne djece. a to je upravo ono što je meni trebalo  :Rolling Eyes:  juul će u svakom slučaju (barem ja tako mislim) naći puno manje štovatelja jer je zahtjevan, kontemplativan, složen, ali lucidan. 
sears je puno jednostavniji i ne tako slojevit.

mislim da su svaki na svoj način pridonijeli formiranju moje roditeljske ličnosti, ali osobno osjećam i živim juula  :Love:  .

----------


## korason

Dr Sears mi je puno znacio glede njege bebe. Odgovorio je na sva moja pitanja u svojoj Baby book. Dojenje na zahtjev, nosenje bebe u marami, dohrana.... pa to mi je abeceda...
Juul mi sada daje odgovore na neka nova pitanja, pitanja o povjerenju, o suradnji, samopouzdanju kojeg stjecem kao roditelj dok se razvijam skupa sa svojim malim djecakom...
Dakle ako bismo glasali, birala bih jednog za predsjednika vlade, drugog za premijera, vi odlucite koga za sta...

----------


## flower

> Osobno mislim da je dr Bill samo imao srece da kumuje nazivu jedne vrste roditeljstva, da je jednoj potrosackoj naciji trebao netko sa zicom za biznis kakvu ima on, a da istovremeno promovira neke ljudske/obiteljske vrijednosti koje su im falile. A jos kad je sve to stiglo do nas, koji smo obasipani staromodnim savjetima kakve jos uvijek primjenjue velik broj nasih vrsnjaka. Ihaaa!


 8) 
sjecam se kad smo o tome razgovarale, a sjecam se i toga da smo zakljucile da je JJ za roditelje koji ga mogu probaviti, on cesto ljudima ne sjedne na prvu loptu, nije dobrica...nema u njemu topline i mekog krila...pomalo je zastrasujuc jer svu odgovornost za odnos stavlja na nas roditelje...jos da dodam JJ nema pojma sto je AP i sam je dao komentar vrlo slican BB. Sears nije relevantan autor na nivou JJ, on je autor selfhelp knjiga, JJ je strucnjak-terapeut.

----------


## Arijana

Dolje Spock, Sears, Juul...   :Laughing:  
Jedina knjiga koju ću pročitat na tu temu je "Moja kompetentna mama" by moje dijete    :Razz:

----------


## a zakaj

ja sam citala juula dok sam jos bila trudna s toncekom - i mislila sam: pa naravno, sve cu ja to tako kako on kaze - kako drukcije?

sad nakon 6 godina citam ponovo - i mislim: kako sam mogla toliko toga napraviti krivo?

----------


## litala

> Ja mislim da su meni oba bila vrlo potrebna i jako sam im zahvalna...
> 
> Zahvalna sam i na tome što sam prvo čitla Searsa jer je jednostavniji, kak da velim, ja sam tip koji voli poslušati konkretan savjet kad sam na nepoznatom terenu, a briga o djetetu je bila itekako novi teren za mene...
> 
> Bez  Searsa bi vjerojatno popušila fore svog strogog odgoja i glavna briga bi mi bila da "ne razmazim dijete" - fraza koju sam nebrojeno puta kao upozorenje čula u vrijeme trudnoće i inače u životu, fraza koja ti se utisne u mozak i bojim se da moja ljubav prema Leoni jednostavno ne bi bila dovoljna da me spasi od krivih postupaka kojima bi je povređivala misleći kako je to u redu "jer je za njeno dobro".
> 
> Iako sam u želucu osjećala da stare metode nisu dobre, jednostavno nisam imala dovoljno razvijene prirodne instinkte kao npr. Sorci    niti muda da krenem nekim novim načinom, protiv struje, a bez da mi netko doslovne na primjerima ne pokaže kako je dobro raditi...ne bi mi bilo dovoljno samo znati što ne smijem, recite mi kako smijem!
> 
> Ali negdje prije pola godine mi je Jull dopao šaka i baš je bilo pravo vrijeme za to...
> ...


mogu potpisati ovo, skoro od rijeci do rijeci.

meni je problem bio (a i ostao, kao zaljenje  :Sad: ) sto sam s prvim djetetom "pala" i prvo vrijeme s njom (sa sadasnje tocke gledista) izrazito lose odradila   :Crying or Very sad:  

no, ono sto me kasnije, u odrastanju moje djece (i mene, naravno, s njima), najvise "kocilo" da se skroz opustim, je ono sto vucem sa sobom iz svog odrastanja, nedostatak dobrih primjera, nemogucnost da sama shvatim kako neku konkretnu situaciju odreagirati a da bude dobro... ne znam jel me kuzite...

no. sears mi je isto dobro dosao na onom stupnju razvoja  :Wink: 

najupecatljivije iz onih dve-tri knjige koje sam procitala:

- _od sve baby opreme najpotrebniji vam je king-size krevet_ - cim smo bili u mogucnosti - kupili ga i preporodili se - tj. nemojte da vas je strah vlastitog djeteta - uzivajte u njemu!
- _kad su nasli svog 17-godisnjeg sina kako tjesi netom probudjenu nekoliko mjeseci staru 7.(ili 8.) kcer - znali su da cine dobro_ - ja sam to znala kad je ovo starije dijete imalo puuuuno manje od 17   :Grin:  
- kad citas neki konkretan savjet za rjesavanje konkretne shize kod djeteta, onda obicno zavrsi rijecima: _that should usually do it_... mos mislit sto hoce... meni uvijek predstoji jos bar 20-30 minuta iste te shize... 

moj je i dalje problem u tome sto nisam na toj nekoj ful kontemplativnoj razini svijesti sama sa sobom. ja sam dosta prizemna sto se tice savjeta. i volim da mi se ponekad "stavi rijec u usta". jer inace ne znam sto reci.  :Sad:  na zalost, smatram to direktnom posljedicom odgoja koji su na meni primjenjivali. bolje rec - dresure.

i jos nesto. dr bill je ipak otac osmero djece, ipak treba negdje zaradit novac, a kako ces lakse nego cijelim serijalom knjiga "od-do". ne zamjeram ja to njemu, svaka cast sto je znao to iskoristiti

----------


## anchie76

Meni su Sears i Juul dvije apsolutno razlicite stvari - dobro ajd u konacnici im je cilj vrlo slican.

I je kak je Busy rekla, Sears je vise dobivanje ulovljene ribe, a Juul lovljenje ribe sam.

Ali svi mi znamo da ima dana kad nam se ne lovi riba, i kad bi rado da je vec ulovljena   :Wink:  

Tako da kako je netko vec napisao (mislim kloklo), Sears moze biti od jako velike pomoci pogotovo tjekom prve godine.  Mislim da je citanje Juula tjekom prve godine, hm..ne mogu bas reci besmisleno, ali nekako neznam sto bih s tim tjekom prve godine djetetova zivota.  Nije to lose za buducnost, ali mi se cini malo neprimjenivo tjekom prve godine zivota.

I niti jednog ja ne uzimam zdravo za gotovo, procitam i uzmem ono sto mi pase.  Ali moram priznati da mi je Sears pomogao u puno stvari.  Potvrdio mi moje instinkte tjekom prve godine (kad ti svi vicu nemoj ovo nemoj ono razmazit ces gaaaaa).  I jos jedna stvar koju mogu ovako napamet se sjetiti, Sears mi je pomogao da razumijem razvojne faze djeteta.  Razvojne faze djeteta se ne trebaju "ispravljati", a to je dosta tesko ak neznas koje su (sad banalni primjeri razvojnih faza da kuzite o cemu pricam, npr. od malog djeteta ocekivati da ne stavlja nesto u usta, ili od djeteta koje na sve vice "ne" jer je to otkrilo ocekivati da kaze "da", itd. itd. itd.)

Juul mi ne moze reci razvojne faze djeteta sve i da hoce, jer kak je i on sam rekao "Ja neznam o odgoju djece nista.  Neznam zasto ljudi misle da ja znam o odgoju djeteta??  Ali nesto znam... znam kako mozete poboljsati odnos s djetetom ukoliko niste zadovoljni s kvalitetom odnosa.  To cu vam znati reci kako da popravite."

Mislim da je Sears nekako prva stepenica, pa kad ti to sve sjedne, onda ide druga stepenica Juul.

----------


## Anita-AZ

> mozes i na www.smib.net


 :D Ja sam bas neki dan narucila ovu knjigu (izmedju ostalih) odavde! Nazvali su me da pitaju kad mi pase i donjeli su mi ih na kucnu adresu!   :Grin:  Super stvar!

Knjigu jos nisam pocela citati.   :Embarassed:

----------


## Sun

> Webmama prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mozes i na www.smib.net 
> 
> 
>  :D Ja sam bas neki dan narucila ovu knjigu (izmedju ostalih) odavde! Nazvali su me da pitaju kad mi pase i donjeli su mi ih na kucnu adresu!   Super stvar!
> 
> Knjigu jos nisam pocela citati.


A ja probala jučer pa se nemrem registrirati, stalno mi javlja neku grešku ..  :Sad:

----------


## Webmama

Probaj zamijeniti dan i mjesec, americki je sistem, pa mozda zato javlja gresku  8) 

Drago mi je da si zadovoljna  Anita :D

----------


## Natasa30

Cjeli grad sam danas obisla da nadjem knjigu od Juula ali nema nigdje  :Sad:  Sad sam narucila preko weba. 

Vedrana jesi ti predlagala ovu knjigu: Toxic Parents: Overcoming Their Hurtful Legacy and Reclaiming Your Life  

Ili je neko drugi citao.

 :/

----------


## ivonna

I mi smo jucer narucili Juula. Valjda cemo naci vremena i procitati ga   :Wink:

----------


## kloklo

Toxic parents (kod nas prevedena kao "Otrovni roditelji") od srca preporučam svim koji se bore s tužnim sjećanjima iz djetinjstva i otrovom koji su im u duše sasuli roditelji koji su više ili manje katastrofalno odigrali svoje uloge  :/ 

Oni koji nemaju takvih problema ne bi se trebali zamarati s takvim štivom, jer bi ih samo bez veze ubediralo   :Love:

----------


## svizac

Ja sam J. Juula čitala prvi put kada sam bila na faksu. Obavezna literatura. Nakon toga sam se zaposlila i pročitala po drugi put kako bi svojim učenicima pružila što više. Nakon toga sam imala čast biti pozvana na večeru sa Juulom gdje smo razgovarali o mnogočemu i njegovoj tehnici psihoterapije sa obiteljima i djecom. Nakon toga sam bila inspirirana i magistrirala na emotivnoj inteligenciji. Onda sam ostala u drugom stanju i pročitala Juula još jedanput. Zatim sam bila na predavanju koje je Juula održao i sada kada je Emi 5 mjeseci spremam se ponovo pročitati knjigu. Uglavnom svaki put kada ju pročitam naučim nešto novo i imam feeling da sam bolja osoba, majka, žena, profesorica itd. Knjiga mi je super i nevjerojatno mi je drago što sam imala priliku u dva navrata razgovarati sa toliko normalnim čovjekom koji me je inspirirao da se bavim poticanjem emotivne inteligencije i zdravlja u djece.

----------


## branka1

Kao i Bubica, glasam za Juula, iako me ponekad zna izbedirati i sojećam se kao loš roditelj.
a onda mi sine ona njegova rečenica - ni ne trebamo biti savršeni jer tako dajemo djetetu krivu sliku o svijetu i jednog dana dana ono će se razočarati u sebe kad shvati da ne može biti savršeno, već samo trebamo znati grešku priznati i pokušati je ispraviti (u slobodnom prijevodu)

----------


## aqua

Po meni je Sears obavezno štivo za sve buduće ili vrlo friške mame, koje nisu sigurne što i kako, a oko njih uglavnom nema ap roditelja (ili su u manjini i svi ih ismijavaju.. ko nas.. al baš nas briga   :Wink:  ). Čisto da se opuste i prihvate neki svoj urođeni instinkt kao najbolji. I da dobiju potvrdu da se bebu treba i mora paziti i maziti, a ne gurati u samostalnost.

A onda, kad završi faza nošenja i krenu "situacije" definitivno juul.

----------


## Anita-AZ

Mala digresija... ali moram.. veceras moja Omi, moja 7,5 godisnja djevojcica kaze ovako:"Mama, razmisljala sam... ako ti stalno i svaki put dignes Liama kad on place, on ce ti to stalno raditi i nikad nece prestati i to ce raditi bas zato da ga ti dignes!"

Jako me iznenadilo da mi je to ona rekla... prvo sam pomislila da joj je to mozda netko rekao pa sam skuzila ipak da nije i shvatila znaci da su ovi zakljucci upravo na razini 7,5 godisnjeg djeteta! 
Osjecaj ugrozenosti i preosobno shvacanje apsolutno svakog detalja necijeg ponasanja i strah da cemo dopustanjem istog biti kontrolirani "zauvijek"!

Vidim po njoj da je to reakcija djeteta na drugu djecu i slicno. Ali zar nije ovo stav na kojem smo odrasli? Kako moze odrasla osoba razmisljati kao malo dijete?

::::::::::::::::::::::::::

----------

I ja sam pročitala Vaše kompetentno dijete. 

Uglavnom, nisam ja pametna ko JJ, ali sam skoro do svih ideja vodilja knjige i sama došla..promatranjem. Duuuugo sam vremena studiozno špijunirala skoro savršen, otvoren i odnos pun uvažavanja MM sa njegovim roditeljima. MM je full pozitivan, pouzdan, emotivan, suosjećajan, spretno komunikativan, čovjek od riječi, nevjerojatan borac -uglavnom - izrazito samosvjestan i samopouzdan čovjek, upravo dvije kvalitete osobnosti koje JJ najviše naglašava, dijamanti ljudske osobnosti koje uglavnom bruse ili uništavaju roditelji kod svoje djece. On je po mojoj percepciji tih pojmova ogledni primjer.

I stvarno je ključ u poštovanju dostojanstva djeteta, njegovog integriteta i njegovog izbora, kako to plastično opisuje JJ. Ali eto, MM roditelji su to shvatili i bez JJ i tako postupali po instinktu, čineći neznatne greške (MM voli savršeno ispeglane košulje   :Grin:  ). A oni su SSS, kuharica kćer seljaka i automehaničar sin rudara.
Ja si katkad ne mogu pomoći, pa primijetim da katkad skroz nepotrebno odigram autoritet. I mislim da od toga nikad neću moći pobjeći. Ali da osobi treba prilaziti s poštivanjem (U JJ smislu te riječi), pa bila ona od mjesec, dva, godinu dana ili 50 godina, to mi je skroz normalno..prvi postulat međuljudske interakcije. 

Knjiga je krasna jer nema recepte. Za tolike slučajeve, koliko je obitelji s djecom sigurno ne postoje metode iz kalupa...postoji samo cilj što treba dobiti, a radnja se odvija u realnom vremenu koje sami moderiramo. Nije baš utješno što je, zamislite, sva odgovornost upravo u nama...mamaman i tataman  :Smile:  

Bojim se samo da ima ograničenu publiku i da samo mali broj ljudi može povući paralele i shvatiti poruke dijelom zbog opisivanja karakteritika koje mnogi od nas nemaju razvijene i dijelom zbog samozavaravanja da s tom našom djecom postupamo  i činimo sve u najboljem redu.... jer smo itekako robovi svojih ograničenja, stavova i naslijeđa. Ali knjiga je dobra. Potvrđuje da je poštivanje konstanta, a sve ostalo kaos  :Smile:  A u biti sve to znamo negdje duboko u sebi...

Sirsa nisam čitala. Duboko sam uvjerena da me amerikanac ne može podučavati odgoju djece...

----------


## leonisa

ja sam do sada slusala sebe i svoje dijete, svoje srce i logiku. izbrisala sam svo "znanje preneseno s koljena na koljeno" i pocela ispocetka. nisam procitala ni Juula ni Searsa pa bi pitala od koga krenut ili koga preskociti (u slucaju ako zelim ili bi trebala odmah nauciti kako loviti ribu)?

----------


## aqua

Leonisa, Jesper Juul je fascinantna knjiga koja:
1. daje potvrdu da ono što se iznutra nameće kao ispravno stvarno i je ispravno
2. potiče razmišljanje; što učim dijete i koju poruku mu dajem kad napravim ovo
3. ne soli pamet, ne daje savjete i ne prepričava sto puta jedno te isto
4. potvrđuje rečenicu "djeca su mali ljudi"   :Kiss:

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Po meni je Sears obavezno štivo za sve buduće ili vrlo friške mame, koje nisu sigurne što i kako, a oko njih uglavnom nema ap roditelja (ili su u manjini i svi ih ismijavaju.. ko nas.. al baš nas briga   ). Čisto da se opuste i prihvate neki svoj urođeni instinkt kao najbolji. I da dobiju potvrdu da se bebu treba i mora paziti i maziti, a ne gurati u samostalnost.


Meni je za ovo bio dovoljan moj instinkt i Rodine stranice.  :Love:

----------


## VedranaV

> Duboko sam uvjerena da me amerikanac ne može podučavati odgoju djece...


Virgo, ima prekrasnih Amerikanaca. Jedna od prekretnica u mom životu je bio jednogodišnji boravak upravo u Americi - u obitelji u kojoj sam na živom primjeru vidjela kako se ponaša mama koja dobro radi svoj posao.

----------


## leonisa

aqua, hvala puno!

Luna, i meni takodjer!! prvo instinkt, a onda sam taj instinkt potvrdila nakon skoro mj. dana (toliko mi je trebalo da upalim komp) na rodinim stranicama i ovdje s vama na forumu.

----------


## leonisa

i da, zato vam svima jedna velika   :Love:

----------


## lucky day

nikako da si ju nabavim ali jos od trudnoce frendica koja ima neobicno inspirativan odnos sa svojom kcerkicom mi je preporucila 'vase kompetentno dijete'...
a ja nikako da se organiziram i narucim ju (u hr nisam imala dovoljno para, u knjiznicama uvijek posudjena, ne koristim kartice a ovdje u knjizarama nema na engleskom ali imam nacin samo ga moram pogurati)...

sada sam procitala prvih 30-tak stranica na 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/reader/0374...069979-2546258
i  vec me pere od glave do pete!
my kind of book, definitivno! konacno da neko tako detaljno govori o PROZIMANJU ODNOSA...
vec vidim zasto je to knjiga kojoj se mnogi uvijek i iznova vracaju... 

za sad nemam potrebu niti mogu usporedjivati ga sa searsom... niti ih stavljati na hijerarhijsku ljestvicu... osim sto juul bolje pise  :Grin:  
cine mi se komplementarni...

i jako mi se svidja sto je anchie76 napisala...

----------


## Natasa30

> Virgo30 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Duboko sam uvjerena da me amerikanac ne može podučavati odgoju djece...
> 
> 
> Virgo, ima prekrasnih Amerikanaca. Jedna od prekretnica u mom životu je bio jednogodišnji boravak upravo u Americi - u obitelji u kojoj sam na živom primjeru vidjela kako se ponaša mama koja dobro radi svoj posao.


Vedrana  :Love:

----------

Naravno da ima dobrih amerikanaca, kao što ima i loših hrvata.

Ja sam filantrop, ali jednostavno nisam USA-fil, protivnik u smislu agresivne i u većini slučajeva vrlo plitke propagande svojih vrijednosti. 

Ništa protiv ljudi...samo protiv metoda kojima oblikuju ljude....

----------


## VedranaV

Moje mišljenje - nije to tako jednostavno, a generaliziranje ograničava. No, off-topic smo.

----------


## ms. ivy

cure, super ste objasnile! 

sears je jako dobar priručnik za roditelje-početnike, daje ti sigurnost... i onda prijeđeš na juula i danima živiš u strahu da ćeš upropastiti dijete   :Rolling Eyes: , pa ga čitaš opet i opet i pomalo shvaćaš o čemu se radi...

meni se oni dobro nadopunjuju.

----------


## tweety

ajvica a kaj ti radiš tu.odi se kupati
 :Kiss:   klincovu u čelo

----------


## momze

gle stvarno!? Ajvi, uzivaj jos dok mozes - uskoro ja krecem na odmor...   :Razz:

----------

> Moje mišljenje - nije to tako jednostavno, a generaliziranje ograničava. No, off-topic smo.


Svakako. Recimo, obožavam National Geographic, Muppet show (jel jim henson uopće amer?), klasike walt disneya i ..ajte..erkah badou...američki proizvod. Ali postoji mnoogo više stvari koje me iritiraju (fastfood, kokakola, generalmotors,, wafels, majoneza, monstrumi od firmi, naoružanje, obrazovanje, stav prema ekologiji, lažni puritanizam, đeri springer..bla bla), pa ću si uzeti za slobodno maknuti USA s liste prioriteta. Valjda je Sirs kolateralna žrtva  :Razz: , pa sam s jedne strane ograničena, a s druge strane slobodna  :Smile: 

Ima još mnogo njih koji pišu pametne stvari a nisu dr phill...

----------


## barakuda

Evo za one koji ne poznaju Jespera Juul-a, a volili bi znati malo o njemu i sta je napisao, njegov homepage http://www.jesperjuul.com/ , stranica je na danskom i engleskom.   :Kiss:

----------


## barakuda

Btw, jeste li znali da je Jesper Juul ozenjen za hrvaticu?? Ima i o tome na stranici!! Sorry, malo sam off-topic!   :Love:   svim AP mamama!!

----------


## mvolpe

meni su upravo danas stigle njegove 2 knjige: Vase kompetentno dijete i Ovo sam ja! Tko si ti?. Odejdnom sam slistila prvih 100 stranica kompetentnog djeteta i imam osjecaj da cu je po nekoliko puta ispocetka citati

----------


## makita

Ja kupila Juula-kompetentno... tu u Splitu u knjižari Morpurgo na Pjaci
Malo me je ustrašio, mislila sam da sam luda-svi ga hvalili, ja ga ne razumim skroz, moram čitat u tišini, moram ga prožvakat...Nakon par stranica shvatila sam da sam upala u nepovratni proces...  Hvala, čini se da ima višestruke koristi od razbijanja glave ovim stvarima
kloklo, slažem se od riječi do riječi (osim za Searsa-to nisam čitala-odmah sam skočila na naprednu literaturu- ja pametnica  :Grin:

----------


## ninet

Ja nisam citala Searsa. Dobila sam knjigu Thomasa Gordona, koji je obiteljski terapeut, Amerikanac, o umijecu roditeljstva ili kako podizati odgovornu djecu. Nakon toga nadjoh sva Juulova izdanja kod nas, ali sam kupila samo Moje kompetentno dijete. 
Obojica tretiraju istu problematiku. 
Preporucila bih obje knjige.
Ali ako zamislimo roditeljstvo kao studij, Gordon bi bio literatura za prvu, a Juul za cetvrtu godinu.  :Smile:

----------


## Brunda

Jučer nakon što sam pročitala ovaj topic dignula sam dupe sa stolca, otišla u Profil i kupila "Vaše kompetentno dijete" i "Obitelji s kronično bolesnom djecom" i odmah se bacila na VKD   :Smile:

----------


## mamaja

pročitala i ja konačno kompetentno dijete i oduševljena sam!
oduševljena sam tim čovjekom, genijalac je. progutala sam je na brzinu, pa ću je sad još jednom polako pročitati. 
mislim da se searsa i juula uopće ne može uspoređivati. imaju potpuno različit pristup. sears daje upute kako se ponašati u kojem trenutku, a juul...
juul ti otvori oči. i sve ti je jasno.
aj dobro, meni baš još nije sve jasno, ali zato ću je opet pročitati  :Wink:  .
nadam se da ću zaista i uspjeti promijeniti neke stvari.

----------


## india

ponukana ovim topicom, a kak mi je u subotu ročkas, naručih od svojih kao poklon juulovo kompetentno dijete (kako je to genijalan naslov, nekako mi je sva bit roditeljske priče sadržana u tom naslovu). enivej, upravo zgotovih čitanje i moram reći da me knjiga bacila u svojevrsni i to poprilični bed. ne u kontekstu mene kao roditelja, već u kontekstu mene kao djeteta. pa se sad stalno pitam koliko sam drugačija mogla biti i kakva bih to zapravo bila da sam odrasla u tom ozračju ravnopravnog dostojanstva o kojem juul priča. ne kažem da sam nezadovoljna sama sa sobom, naprotiv, ali ne mogu a da se ne zapitam...

----------


## berlinka

Evo zanimljivog doprinosa raspravi! O Juulu piše Nataša Govedić u Feralu link

Meni je Juul odličan jer inzistira na zaštiti dječjeg integriteta na što sam užasno osjetljiva. Prečesto gledam kako se djeca gaze   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## flower

> Očekivanja pismene domaće javnosti od tri književna naslova znamenitog danskog dječjeg psihologa i obiteljskog terapeuta Jespera Juula bijahu veoma velika: prva Juulova knjiga s kojom se upoznalo hrvatsko čitateljstvo, Vaše kompetentno dijete, u nas je nakon prvog tiskanja 1998. godine doživjela i reizdanje 2001. godine (oba u biblioteci Educa), stvorivši svojevrsnu "slijedbu" Juulove odgojne paradigme obostrane odgovornosti između roditelja i djece, dok je 2006. godine tiskana u novom, kvalitetnijem prijevodu Hane Lipovčak po treći put, sada u Nakladi Pelago. Ista je naklada, uz novi prijevod bestsellera Vaše kompetentno dijete, ove godine objavila još dvije knjige Jespera Juula: Ovo sam ja! Tko si ti? O bliskosti, poštovanju i granicama između odraslih i djece (prijevod sa švedskog: Sanja Žutjević), te Obitelj s kronično bolesnom djecom (prevela s engleskog Hana Lipovčak).Unatoč tome što su knjige, po mom mišljenju, "slastičarski" neukusno dizajnirane, pri čemu ne znam da li je strašnija njihova marcipanski ružičasta grafika ili fotografija "zblenuta" djeteta sa sladoledom u ustima (čija se vizualna poruka izravno suprotstavlja naslovu knjige koji zagovara dječju kompetenciju), ili je dizajnerski ipak najporaznija fotografija djevojčice s prevelikim naočalama koja podsjeća na kič razglednice kakve se nekoć prodavalo na kioscima (a imala bih štošta za reći i o blijedom, sitnom fontu slova unutar knjige), sadržaj knjiga bitno odudara od promašenog vizualnog identiteta publikacije.
> 
> Poduhvat približavanja jednog od najzaposlenijih europskih dječjih psihologa širem čitateljstvu sam je po sebi politički veoma značajan, jer ništa toliko ne određuje ideologijsku ne/moć zajednice kao način na koji podižemo djecu. Trostruko štivo "juulovštine", međutim, ujedno je i prilika da preciznije evaluiramo autorovu odgojnu filozofiju.

----------


## flower

> Smirivanje strasti
> 
> Počnimo od najjednostavnijeg teksta, pod nazivom Ovo sam ja! Tko si ti? O bliskosti, poštovanju i granicama između odraslih i djece. Knjiga je pisana s ogromne emocionalne distance, stoičkim tonom dugogodišnjeg terapeuta (nikako ne nježnog, a kamoli posvećenog roditelja). Juulovi primjeri iz tuđeg obiteljskog života i predložena "rješenja sukoba" nalikuju na točan, ali ne i pretjerano dubok niti razrađen princip usuglašavanja međusobnih potreba između djece i roditelja. Ako mi osvijestimo svoje granice i djeci pošteno kažemo istinu o svojim potrebama, ako im ne naređujemo niti im ropski ne "služimo", tada će djeca naučiti i povlačiti vlastite granice i poštovati naše: to je interakcijski princip na koji se svodi osamdesetak stranica ove knjige.
> 
> Istine ovakvog pristupa definitivno su istine promatrača. Navedimo jedan od ključnih citata: "Što roditelji budu više potiskivali vlastite potrebe u pozadinu, to će manje biti osobni, a time i manje prisutni. Ljubav bez prisutnosti jest poput jelovnika servirana u zamjenu za ručak: čovjek ostane dvostruko gladan." Ovo krasno pravilo sadrži milijun zamki, počevši od toga da osobno poznajem daleko više roditelja koji nikada ne potiskuju vlastite potrebe i koji iskreno vjeruju da djeca i nemaju nikakvih "posebnih" potreba za druženjem i bliskošću s njima (zbog čega djecu po čitave dane ostavljaju po vrtićima, igraonicama, tuđim kućama i specijalnim aktivnostima), preko problema koji je možda najspretnije opisati kao razliku između fizičke i emocionalne prisutnosti u životu djeteta, do pitanja što je to uopće "osobni dijalog" i kako ga naučiti.
> 
> Što se tiče dijaloga, kao njegova poklonica, praktičarka i predavačica, rekla bih da ne postoji teža, manje istraživana niti manje socijalno prisutna komunikacijska vještina, za koju apsolutno ne vrijede "generalizacije". Ako i kada je uspješan, dijalog krši konvencije. Govoreći, pak, o važnosti samosvijesti figure roditelja, sumnjam da će autorov deklarativan stav o potrebi većeg samopoštovanja očeva i majki e facilitirati ikakve konkretne unutarnje ni međusobne promjene. Ovo sam ja! Tko si ti? prvenstveno je knjiga o poželjnim smjernicama obiteljskog sklada, iz koje ćemo teško naučiti kako biti brižniji ili intimniji s vlastitom djecom. Naprotiv, naučit ćemo da bi u obitelji trebala vrijediti opća i nesumnjivo točna načela suradnje, koja tvrde da i djeca i odrasli apsolutno imaju pravo povući osobne granice, s čime u vezi treba imati što manje "osjećaja krivnje".
> 
> Umjesto osjećaja krivnje, Juul nam predlaže humor i samoironiju. Ali goruće probleme s kojima dolazim u susret na različitim radionicama, a i u vlastitom domu, Juul ni ne dotiče. O privrženosti roditelja i djece nema gotovo ni jedne jedine rečenice, što ostavlja dojam autorske, koliko i terapeutske hladnoće.
> ...

----------


## flower

> To može značiti da će netko od nas trebati da mu operemo suđe ili otiđemo do trgovine ili pročitamo priču ili naprosto provedemo dan izvan rutinskog rasporeda. Odgovori su onoliko različiti koliko su to i osobe s kojima stupamo u kontakt. Moj je dojam da je Jesper Juul svjestan da ne može "normirati" odgojnu filozofiju (na više mjesta u knjigama to i eksplicitno ustanovljuje), ali ipak je retorički okrenut generalnim pravilima igre, a ne situacijskoj etici.
> 
> Zbog toga su sve tri svježe plasirane Juulove knjige unekoliko razočaravajuće: ako ste se ikada susreli s majkom koja nakon godinu dana porodiljskog dopusta iz ekonomskih razloga mora krenuti na posao i ustupiti svoje dijete državnim jaslicama u kojima dijete sasvim sigurno neće imati istu pozornost i srdačnost kao u njezinu okrilju, onda ćete znati koliko je promašena Juulova teza o tome da dijete s nelagodom reagira na jaslice jer mu majka "prenosi svoju nervozu". Daleko je češće i majčina i djetetova nesretna reakcija uvjetovana pragmatičnom činjenicom zbiljskog gubitka zajedničkog vremena i mogućnosti interakcije, što ponovno predstavlja majčin politički, a ne samo psihološki problem (zakoni o porodiljskom dopustu tu su mjerodavniji pokazatelji roditeljskog stresa od stupnja majčine "samosvijesti").
> 
> Političko sljepilo
> 
> Jesper Juul poklanja ogromnu pozornost teško odredivim psihološkim roditeljskim signalima upućenima djeci, tvrdeći kako djeca uvijek maksimalno surađuju s našom podsviješću, što znači da mu vrlo često promiče dječja partikularnost i zamašita dječja moć vlastitog izbora, o intenzivnoj emocionalnosti djece i načinima njihova kreativnog motiviranja da i ne govorimo. Nevažne su mu i brojne dimenzije odgoja vezane za socijalnu i profesionalnu mrežu političke skrbi za mališane. U knjizi o bolesnoj djeci, primjerice, socijalnim i profesionalnim strategijama pomoći roditeljima, dakle krucijalnim standardima određene zajednice po pitanju skrbi, posvećeno je tek deset krajnje općenitih stranica. Govoreći iz iskustva suradnje s roditeljima djece s posebnim potrebama, njihov problem nije "načelna orijentacija" roditelja u kojoj odrasli paze da ne dođe do zanemarivanja njihovih emocionalnih potreba, već je problem potpuni nedostatak adekvatne državne skrbi za bolesnu djecu izvan najužeg obiteljskog kruga (nema specijaliziranih vrtića, igraonica, dadilja itd.). Roditelji bolesne djece trebaju građansku inicijativu za promjenu zakona, a ne psihoterapiju.
> 
> Juul, dakle, nije revolucionar ni vizionar odgoja: njegov je fokus na roditeljskoj edukaciji oko temeljnih načela poštivanja dječjeg integriteta (fizičkog, psihičkog i emocionalnog), što svakako jest vrijedno, no ne i naročito studiozno pristupanje najvažnijem odnosu koji za života gradimo. Njegove su poruke često umirujuće, ali i veoma udaljene od traumatske jezgre obiteljske dinamike. Korisne za početnike, prilično reduktivne za pomnije sudionike ili proučavatelje odgojnih umijeća. Obzirom na hrvatski kontekst u kojem je plasirana, Juulova psihologija njegovanja dječje i roditeljske kompetencije možda je najznačajnija upravo kao čvrsti, temeljni argument za sustavno mijenjanje postojećih odgojnih i obrazovnih institucija. Ako je netko u tu svrhu i upotrijebi.

----------


## flower

kopirala sam cijeli tekst - zanimljivo je kako se tema poklapa s nasom temom - attachment i Jullova filozofija...

idemo dalje...

----------


## Ifigenija

> Meni su Sears i Juul dvije apsolutno razlicite stvari - dobro ajd u konacnici im je cilj vrlo slican.
> 
> I je kak je Busy rekla, Sears je vise dobivanje ulovljene ribe, a Juul lovljenje ribe sam.
> 
> Ali svi mi znamo da ima dana kad nam se ne lovi riba, i kad bi rado da je vec ulovljena   
> 
> Tako da kako je netko vec napisao (mislim kloklo), Sears moze biti od jako velike pomoci pogotovo tjekom prve godine.  Mislim da je citanje Juula tjekom prve godine, hm..ne mogu bas reci besmisleno, ali nekako neznam sto bih s tim tjekom prve godine djetetova zivota.  Nije to lose za buducnost, ali mi se cini malo neprimjenivo tjekom prve godine zivota.
> 
> I niti jednog ja ne uzimam zdravo za gotovo, procitam i uzmem ono sto mi pase.  Ali moram priznati da mi je Sears pomogao u puno stvari.  Potvrdio mi moje instinkte tjekom prve godine (kad ti svi vicu nemoj ovo nemoj ono razmazit ces gaaaaa).  I jos jedna stvar koju mogu ovako napamet se sjetiti, Sears mi je pomogao da razumijem razvojne faze djeteta.  Razvojne faze djeteta se ne trebaju "ispravljati", a to je dosta tesko ak neznas koje su (sad banalni primjeri razvojnih faza da kuzite o cemu pricam, npr. od malog djeteta ocekivati da ne stavlja nesto u usta, ili od djeteta koje na sve vice "ne" jer je to otkrilo ocekivati da kaze "da", itd. itd. itd.)
> ...


Evo ovako. Ne znam što bih bez Searsa u prvoj godinici života. Juuls je i za mene ovakvu staru koku izazov, mislim u pogledu samoodgoja. Krasan je tip. Ali još uvijek primjenjujem Searsa. 

Doduše, nakon prve godine najkorisnije iz Searsa mi je ovo:

da se djeca ponašaju okej često je dovoljno samo da to roditelji očekuju.

Eto, to mi je od velike pomoći. Mislim da roditelj mora imati kontrolu nad djetetom, posebno ovako malenom kao moj sin. Naravno, u pravim stvarima i na pravi način, ali da bi dijete došlo do razdoblja kad misli svojom glavom mora preživjeti (stepenice, noževe, automobile, viličare u supermarketu i slično), a mora i roditelj izdurati todlerske dane. Tu pomaže Sears.

----------


## anchie76

Splitala sam topic, nastavak ovdje

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=27941


Zrinka istovremeno sam ja splitala a ti pisala na ovaj topic, tako da sam kopirala tvoj post na kraj onog drugog topica.

----------


## lucky day

procitala dva puta za vrijeme boravka u hr... i zvacem,zvacem...
imala bi dosta pisat io svom dozivaljaju knjige ali izdvojila bi da mi se jako vrijednim cini juulov 
-savjet o osobnom govoru te o 
-odgovornosti za atmosferu tj.proces kojim nesto postizemo....

drago mi je sto se naglasava da to vrijedi i za odnose medju ljudima opcenito...

ali,kupila sam 'educino' izdanje u brzini i sva sretna da sam uopce nasla primjerak knjige - i goreg prijevoda u zivotu nisam imala u rukama  :Mad:   stvarno (kako je,mislim, ms.ivy napisala) da ti smeta pri citanju... 
neke recenicedoslovcenemaju znacenje... zarezi ubacivani sakomikapomkakoihnimojapolupismana bakanebiubacivala... tipfelerako uprici...
sigurna sam da prijevod nije lektoriran ali niti da ga je prevoditeljica jos jednom procitala nakon zavrsenog posla... sramota!!

----------


## lucky day

> neke recenicedoslovcenemaju znacenje... zarezi ubacivani sakomikapomkakoihnimojapolupismana bakanebiubacivala... tipfelerako uprici...
> sigurna sam da prijevod nije lektoriran ali niti da ga je prevoditeljica jos jednom procitala nakon zavrsenog posla... sramota!!


  :Embarassed:  kao sto sam i ja tek letimicno pregledala svoj post... a i stvarno moram po novu tastaturu...




> neke recenice doslovce nemaju znacenje... zarezi ubacivani sakom i kapom kako ih ni moja polupismana baka ne bi ubacivala... tipfelera ko u prici...
> sigurna sam da prijevod nije lektoriran ali niti da ga je prevoditeljica jos jednom procitala nakon zavrsenog posla... sramota!!

----------


## Goga40

> neke recenice doslovce nemaju znacenje... zarezi ubacivani sakom i kapom kako ih ni moja polupismana baka ne bi ubacivala... tipfelera ko u prici...
> sigurna sam da prijevod nije lektoriran ali niti da ga je prevoditeljica jos jednom procitala nakon zavrsenog posla... sramota!!


Uh! Kupila sam baš to izdanje prije više mjeseci i nikako da započnem s čitanjem, a sada, nakon ovog, ne znam trebam li započeti ili nabaviti bolji prijevod.
U međuvremenu sam pročitala 'Ovo sam ja! Tko si ti?'; i u toj knjizi ima rečenica koje uopće ne razumijem. Neke od tih rečenica je netko već citirao na nekom od topica.
(Vjerojatno bih se trebala upisati na  jesam li rodila ili bila na lobotomiji?).

----------


## mendula

ej, topic je splitan. Mora da je anchie ovaj zaboravila zaključat.
Goga oš da ti posudim novu?  :Smile:

----------


## summer

I ja imam to Educino izdanje - nakon dvadesetak stranica me odbilo od citanja kako je prijevod los. Ali sad cu se opet uhvatit, previse me zanima sto to Juul ima za reci....

----------


## anchie76

Pa topic namjerno nije zakljucan da bi se i dalje moglo razgovarati na temu usporedbe/nadopune attachment parentinga i Juulovog pristupa odgoju.

Tak da molim da ne pricamo vise o kvaliteti prijevoda Juulovih knjiga   :Wink:

----------


## mendula

hm..ok.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Goga40

> ej, topic je splitan. Mora da je anchie ovaj zaboravila zaključat.
> Goga oš da ti posudim novu?


Hoću. Hvala.   :Smile:

----------


## ms. ivy

> Pa topic namjerno nije zakljucan da bi se i dalje moglo razgovarati na temu usporedbe/nadopune attachment parentinga i Juulovog pristupa odgoju.
> 
> Tak da molim da ne pricamo vise o kvaliteti prijevoda Juulovih knjiga


anchie, hvala.    :Wink:

----------


## Inja55

ja bi ovako dodala.
u obje knjige ima i dobrih i loših stvari da sad ne nabrajam iste.
sears mi je u mnogome pomogao ne toliko korisnim savjetima nego više da se pomirim s nekim stvarima tipa buđenje po noći.
kod JJ sam se zašokirala da piše o tome da je najvažnije sačuvati djetetovo dostojanstvo i integritet. ako isključimo zlostavljaće zar ne misle svi roditelji ovoga svijeta tako?????
JJ bi mi totalno "sjeo" da je žena. mislim da ženina intuicija u odgoju djece pogotovo u prvoj godini nezamjenjiva i nije ju iskusio niti jedan muškarac ovog svijeta pa tako ni JJ i stoga ga ne uzimam kao alfu i omegu odgoja.
zasmetalo me u jednom dijelu knjige što je napisao nešto tipa kako mi balkanci loše odgajamo svoju djecu al na finjaka!
mislim da svaka mama na podforumu AP zna daleko bolje o odgoju  djece od JJ i Sears zajedno!!!!
sorry al ja doista mislim tako. 
pročitala sam more postova. 
nažalost ne pišem često jer mislim da ne znam ponekad pitko iznjeti svoje misli al više mudrih i korisnih savjeta i razmišljanja sam pročitala na ovom podforumu i u svom srcu nego što sam u te dvije knjige zajedno!!!

----------


## tridesetri

ja ne mogu reci da sam fanovac niti jednog niti drugog. 
ali hvala svima sto su napisali korisne knjige. 
juul mi je bio super u smislu kao jedna potvrda da sam na dobrom putu. sears mi je praktican jer ima web stranice pa svako malo kad imam neku nedoumicu (u vezi dohrane, odvikavanja od pelena i sl.) odem i uglavnom nadjem pametnih prakticnih savjeta. jest "instant" i americki ali ta njihova prakticnost po meni i jest njihova dobra strana.
ja volim puno citati, a narocito o bebama, djeci, odgoju i roditeljstvu i ne mogu reci da postoji i jedna knjiga koja me nije na neki nacin obogatila. drago mi je cak i da sam procitala ginu ford i slicne autore jer sam barem nakon tih knjiga znala da sigurno necu nikada postupati s djetetom prema takvim preporukama. 
i tako...kao roditelja koji u stvarnom svijetu nije imao nikakav uzor (moji roditelji su se sluzili poznatim "ferberovskim" metodama) sve me to na neki nacin oblikovalo i pomoglo mi da kako netko prije rece "otkrijem samu sebe" i naravno jos uvijek se otkrivam. i jos uvijek uzivam sve citati. 
ali sto sam duze roditelj, manje se fasciniram tudjim uvidima o istom. dok sam bila trudna sa prvim djetetom doslovce sam gutala svu mogucu literaturu i sve mi je bilo novo i zanimljivo. 
sada sve manje vjerujem drugima, a sve vise sebi, ili jos bolje nama - mojoj kceri, mm-u i meni.

----------


## seni

tefst koji je napisala flowers je od natase govedic?

natasa se bavi i pitanjma djece? ja sam dosada mislila da je ona vezana na kazaliste i kulturu?

zna li netko?

----------


## Zorana

Meni uopce nije zasmetalo to o balkanskom odgoju djece. Dapace!
Nacelno svaki roditelj kaze da se zalaze za integritet i dostojanstvo. A koliko se to u praksi provodi....po vlastitom djetinjstvu, djetinjstvu djece iz susjedstva, djece iz blize i daljnje familiije ja zakljucujem malo ili nimalo. Znaci i ja sama, i puno ljudi moje generacije se mora debelo potruditi kako bi se obranilo od duhova proslosti. Ne znam za druge, ali meni je nekad jako tesko pobjeci od tog naslijedja. 
Juul i prica o tome kako nije vazno sto netko misli nego kako prenosi svoju poruku dalje. Tu valjda kod mnogih nasih obitelji stupa balkanizam na scenu pa nastavak znamo.   :Razz:

----------


## Inja55

sada sve manje vjerujem drugima, a sve vise sebi, ili jos bolje nama - mojoj kceri, mm-u i meni.[/quote]

tridesettri, lijepo rečeno!!
potpisujem

----------


## pinocchio

> natasa se bavi i pitanjma djece? ja sam dosada mislila da je ona vezana na kazaliste i kulturu?


ovo je prvi puta da vidim neki njezin text koji nije vezan za kazalište, ali koliko znam ima malo dijete pa je valjda počela pisati i o toj temi.

----------


## Zorana

Inja, Juul  kao muskarac ne spominje niti intuiciju niti ostale stvari koje se pripisuju zenama i zenskoj energiji. Tip samo zdravorazumski postavlja stvari na svoje mjesto kad su medljuljudski odnosi u pitanju. A mislim da, ako je netko korektan, sasvim je svejedno kojeg je spola. 
Nisam sigurna, al cini mi se da se on sam ogradjuje od takvih etiketa tipa: odgajatelj, sveznalica o odgoju ili sta vec. Covjek se postavlja kao terapeut, savjetnik u medjuljudskim, konkretno obiteljskim, odnosima i problemima. A posto su djeca ljudi kao i svi ostali  :Grin:  , znaci da taj spektar obuhvaca i njih. I to je to, tj. barem sam ja tako dozivila Juula. 
Nisam ga shvatila kao nekoga tko se kiti zenskom intuicijom.

----------


## a zakaj

> natasa se bavi i pitanjma djece? ja sam dosada mislila da je ona vezana na kazaliste i kulturu? 
> 			
> 		
> 
> ovo je prvi puta da vidim neki njezin text koji nije vezan za kazalište, ali koliko znam ima malo dijete pa je valjda počela pisati i o toj temi.


pred otprilike godinu dana procitala sam u feralu i njen tekst o ferberu. I tad me je zacudilo otkud njoj ta tema. Tekst je bio prilicno "rodast" .

----------


## tridesetri

malo je OT, ali da se nadovezem na natasu i "balkanski odgoj djeteta" te da prokomentiram jer je ovdje dosta izgovoreno o dr. searsu kao americkom u pogrdnom smislu. 
e pa nigdje kao u americi nisam vidjela da se toliko postuju djeca, i njihov integritet. 
smijemo se mi amerikancima ali ovdje je na zalost situacija jako daleko od toga i mislim da je zato juul kod nas toliki hit jer je to za ove politicke prostore relativno novi nacin razmisljanja.

----------


## kloklo

> ali sto sam duze roditelj, manje se fasciniram tudjim uvidima o istom. ....sada sve manje vjerujem drugima, a sve vise sebi, ili jos bolje nama - mojoj kceri, mm-u i meni.


E, da, to je fakat tako i sa mnom... 

Dodajem samo kako iskreno sumnjam da bi, zbog nedostatka dobrih uzora u obitelji,  bila dobar roditelj kakav sam danas (al si tepamo   :Razz:  ) da mi nije bilo pomoći Roda   :Love: , Searsa, Julla, Penelope, Northupice i drugih koji su moje nepovezane misli i osjećaje pretočili u smislene rečenice tako da to mogu bolje oblikovati u konkretno dobro ophođenje prema mom malom zlatu...

----------


## zrinka

> natasa se bavi i pitanjma djece? ja sam dosada mislila da je ona vezana na kazaliste i kulturu? 
> 			
> 		
> 
> ovo je prvi puta da vidim neki njezin text koji nije vezan za kazalište, ali koliko znam ima malo dijete pa je valjda počela pisati i o toj temi.


ja sam vec citirala natasu kad ne napravila jednu zgodnu recenziju k njige o majcinstvu...
cek da nadjem negdje, svidila mi se knjiga

----------


## stray_cat

kaj nije juul iz nizozemske i kaj nije ta knjiga u originalu na nizozemskom?

----------


## anchie76

On je Danac, ne Nizozemac.

----------


## Webmama

Samo da vam velim, isla sam dignuti knjige i docekala me lijepa vijest da imaju jos tri njegove knjige u pripremi ...  :D

----------


## Inja55

Zorana, nigdje iz knjige nisam protumačila da se JJ kako ti kažeš kiti ženskom intuicijom!!!
meni je zapravo smiješno jer je u svim krugovima koje poznam a imaju klince nastala svojevrsna jespermania!!!
svi ga citiraju i obraćaju se djeci riječima koj on koristi u knjizi počevši od ovog foruma na dalje.
i to nije nipošto loše.
al i dalje tvrdim da na ovom forumu ima daleko mudrijih savjeta nego u njegovoj knjizi, a tamo IMA savjeta i da je to na kraju krajeva samo jedan običan čovjek, kakvim se na kraju i prikazuje i radi taj posao između ostalog i radi love, što je također u redu nitko nije rekao da bi trebao raditi za šibice.
ma ne znam malo sam se izgubila nadam se da "you got the point".
mene je zapravo u knjizi najviše razočarao onaj njegov savjet o tome kako se klinci stavljaju čorit. da se s njima apsolutno sve trebaš dogovoriti!
što svakako i stoji al on kaže da trogodišnjak koji pokazuje otpor pri spavanju sigurno ide čorit ako mu ti kažeš "jako sam umorna i ŽELIM se odmoriti pa će onda to dijete zadovoljno otići spavati jer mu nije narušen integritet i dostojanstvo!!
MA COME ON!!!!!!
kod nad takva spika funkcionira daleko prije julovštine al priča završi tako da nas dvije skupa ležimo u krevetu i hopsa po meni il skupa ležimo pred telkom!!!!
mira nema. s tim se ja aposultno u mom odgoju slažem i ne želim je nikakvim represijama tjerati da ide čorit.
ima dana kad doista sama kaže da ide spavati i to čini od kad je progovorila al kad ona osjeti umor.
uh, oduljih al valjda sam sve uspjela pojasniti.

----------


## Inja55

[quote="Zorana"] Znaci i ja sama, i puno ljudi moje generacije se mora debelo potruditi kako bi se obranilo od duhova proslosti. Ne znam za druge, ali meni je nekad jako tesko pobjeci od tog naslijedja. 

zaboravih dodati;
evo, recimo ova tvoja rečenica je citat jespera i svi ga koriste kao da je otkrivena topla voda.
i te kako znam pobjeći od svojih "duhova prošlosti" jer polazim od toga da ne činim svojoj djeci što je mene smetalo kod mojih roditelja. i moja mama kaže da nije željela činit pogreške svoje mame al da je zato kreirala svoje.
i to naravno i ja činim.
pa ispravljam.
i to mi je JJ trebao reći?

----------


## Zorana

Al si zapela. Mozda tebi nije trebao reci. Ali mnogima od nas, nazalost, puno puta treba pokazati ono sto ne primijetimo. Iako nam stoji pred nosom. Ne vidim u cemu je problem??
Ako su mene roditelji odgajali na nacin da su mi npr. nabijali stalno neke filmove griznje savjesti, zasto je tako cudno da se i ja cesto ubacim u taj film kad zapnem u krizu?? I zasto je tako cudno da  je nekad potrebno cuti nesto od nekog drugog kako bi se vratio na pravi put? 
Jebiga, ako si ti idealna, nismo svi.  :Razz:  
Ja otvoreno kazem, u okolini nemam kriticnu masu koja bi me potakla na drugacije ponasanje. Niti sam je imala u djetinjstvu. I samo i iskljucivo zahvaljujuci znanim i neznanim curama  ovog foruma i knjigama koje sam citala, sabrala sam se i vidjela da neke stvari mogu i moraju biti drugacije.

----------


## Inja55

bitno da sam ga ja zapela!!!!
nije mi jasno zašto kad god se na nekom topicu otvori neka rasprava e netko onda treba početi koristiti grube riječi.
nisam imala savršeno djetinjstvo, daleko od toga!
nisam savršena, al mi je kompliment ako takav dojam ostavljam!!!!
mislim da me nisi skužila.
ponavljam, sviđa mi se kako jesper piše al i dalje tvrdim da nije otkriće tople vode u tolikoj mjeri da bi ga citirala na svakom postu.
ti si prije jespera zlostavljala svoju djecu?
moš mislit!
lijepo je negdje pročitati potvrdu da je način na koji odgajaš svoje dijete ok, al da mi je to alfa i omega odgoja?
e nije
sigurna sam da puno toga mudrog možeš sročiti i bez jespera!!

----------


## Zorana

Vjerovala ili ne, sroceno je bez Jespera.  :Razz:  
Valjda nam se rjecnik podudara pa si stekla krivi dojam.  :Grin:  
Ne vjerujem bas da bi zlostavljala djecu bez onoga sto sam spomenula. Ali, da bi bilo lupanja po guzici i kojecega, vjerujem da bi bilo. 
Ne bi ja to bas nazvala alfa i omega odgoja. Komentiramo na forumu neke stvari i nikako ne mogu reci da na osnovi toga imam sliku necijeg odgoja djece. Dobijem privid, dobar ili los. A ovo sto ti pises razumijem, ali malo mi "baca" na ono kad netko dobije dijete, usput si kupi koju knjigu i onda za rezultat ima sve seoske babe za vratom jer "to ti je ona sta radi sve po knjigama". 
Svi mi imamo instintke. Samo sto su kod nekoga, zbog ovog ili onog razloga, malo uspavani i uopce ne vidim problem u tome da ih se ponovo potakne, bilo knjigom, dobrim razgovorom ili raspravom na forumu.
Cenzuriranje necu uopce komentirati. Toliko gruba rijec i nije bila, al dobro, moglo je i bez toga.  :Grin:

----------


## Zorana

Sto se tice tople vode....puno nas tu dolazi vec godinama. Mnogi se poznaju i uzivo. I ja sam stekla dojam da se svi skupa zajedno razvijamo i duhovno rastemo. Pa smo tako jedno vrijeme "secirali" Searsa, sad je Juul na repertoaru  :Grin:  , seciralo se jos kojesta i kojekoga. Na kraju krajeva, otvorena je tema da bismo o Juulu razgovarali, citirali ga itd.

----------


## nela

> tefst koji je napisala flowers je od natase govedic?
> 
> natasa se bavi i pitanjma djece? ja sam dosada mislila da je ona vezana na kazaliste i kulturu?
> 
> zna li netko?



http://www.zarez.hr/117/zariste3.htm

----------


## seni

> seni prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> tefst koji je napisala flowers je od natase govedic?
> 
> natasa se bavi i pitanjma djece? ja sam dosada mislila da je ona vezana na kazaliste i kulturu?
> 
> zna li netko?
> 
> ...


hvala nela  :Smile:  , znam vec za taj clanak.
apropo, razlika izmedu ovog priloga i onog zbrckanog kupusa u globusu ili nacionalu, ne sjecam se vise je vise nego ocitna.
(bas sam bila ljuta citajuci onu kupsaru bez glave i repa)

ali zarez je jedna pametna novina, pa su i clanci drugacijeg profila.

----------


## seni

> ma ne znam malo sam se izgubila nadam se da "you got the point".
> mene je zapravo u knjizi najviše razočarao onaj njegov savjet o tome kako se klinci stavljaju čorit. da se s njima apsolutno sve trebaš dogovoriti!
> što svakako i stoji al on kaže da trogodišnjak koji pokazuje otpor pri spavanju sigurno ide čorit ako mu ti kažeš "jako sam umorna i ŽELIM se odmoriti pa će onda to dijete zadovoljno otići spavati jer mu nije narušen integritet i dostojanstvo!!
> MA COME ON!!!!!!
> kod nad takva spika funkcionira daleko prije julovštine al priča završi tako da nas dvije skupa ležimo u krevetu i hopsa po meni il skupa ležimo pred telkom!!!!
> .


ja cu sada ispasti krizarski ratnik kada se radi juulu.
( a zaista svasta mogu biti ali sljepi sljedbenik ili dogmatik bilo cega cini mi se nikako)
pretpostavljam da se radi o razlicitim citanjima, ali ja juula nikada nisam niti citala niti razumjela kao prirucnik, niti se sjecam da je on igdje nudio savjete KAKO da vase dijete ODE spavati., niti je igdje rekao da ce vase dijete nakon vase izrazene zelje otici spavati.
niti je u tome uopce bit.
jer jos jednom, kompetentno dijete se ne bavi time kako da vi vase dijete dobijete da ode u krevet, pojede spinat, sjedi pola sata mirno za stolom, skine pelenu, prestane se buditi 25 puta u noci, ili slicno.
ja citajuci neke postove imam dojam da mi citamo potpuno razlicitu knjigu koja se jednako zove.
on prica o KOMUNIKACIJI kod problematici spavanja ili necega drugoga, odnosno o NACINU vase komunikacije i vasem medusobnom ODNOSU i o tome da je to dinamican odnos dviju ili vise jedinki koje se mjenjaju i same po sebi i u svom medusobnom odnosu.

kao sto nigdje ne tvrdi da se o djeci o svemu treba dogovoriti.

tako ja njega razumijem.

ali inja, ako se tebi njegove knjige ne svidaju, ti ih mozes zanemariti i ne vidim gdje bi tu bio problem.
i jos manje vidim, zbog cega bi mi drugi kojima se kroz njegove knjige otvaraju neki novi svjetovi (ili su se otvorili) trebali biti citirani kao jesperomani, sljepi sljedbenici,  sektasi i slicno.

ja sam na forumu nedvojbeno naisla na puno pametnih savjete, ali kompetentno dijete nije knjiga savjeta.

----------


## anchie76

> ja cu sada ispasti krizarski ratnik kada se radi juulu.
> ( a zaista svasta mogu biti ali sljepi sljedbenik ili dogmatik bilo cega cini mi se nikako)
> pretpostavljam da se radi o razlicitim citanjima, ali ja juula nikada nisam niti citala niti razumjela kao prirucnik, niti se sjecam da je on igdje nudio savjete KAKO da vase dijete ODE spavati., niti je igdje rekao da ce vase dijete nakon vase izrazene zelje otici spavati.
> niti je u tome uopce bit.
> jer jos jednom, kompetentno dijete se ne bavi time kako da vi vase dijete dobijete da ode u krevet, pojede spinat, sjedi pola sata mirno za stolom, skine pelenu, prestane se buditi 25 puta u noci, ili slicno.
> ja citajuci neke postove imam dojam da mi citamo potpuno razlicitu knjigu koja se jednako zove.
> on prica o KOMUNIKACIJI kod problematici spavanja ili necega drugoga, odnosno o NACINU vase komunikacije i vasem medusobnom ODNOSU i o tome da je to dinamican odnos dviju ili vise jedinki koje se mjenjaju i same po sebi i u svom medusobnom odnosu.
> 
> kao sto nigdje ne tvrdi da se o djeci o svemu treba dogovoriti.
> ...


Evo ja necu duljiti, samo cu potpisati Seni od A do Z.  Sve je rekla sto se meni mota po glavi   :Smile:

----------


## pikula

Ja mislim da ljudi mnogo toga svjedoče svojim životom i ne vjerujem da znanost može biti ključna za odgoj djece pa bila ona i humanistička. sears je otac osmero djece i iz njegovih knjiga isijava očinska briga, ljubav i iskustvo, a to je zarazno i puni samopouzdanjem. Ako mogu biti ženski iskrena - Juul vibra  8)   :Sad:  , Sears vibra  :Razz:   :Heart:  . A meni često treba samo malo komunikacije i ohrabrenja da sama nađem svoj put. Searsove knjige i razgovore s MM o njima su za mene upravo to. Pa čak i kad su savjeti prekooceanski i nemaju veze samnom tu. Ja za svoj duhovni razvoj ne trebam pedagoga ja to nalazim u vjeri i searsov christian parenting mi je predivan. Knjiga govori upravo o tome kako odgoj počinje duboko u nama još i prije nego ostanemo trudni i vraća odgoj uvijek ne samo na naš odnos s djecom nego na brak i nas vrlo, vrlo osobno.

----------


## Isabel

Malo off topic, ali nemam drugje pitati! Da li Searsove knjige postoje na hrvatskom, ili ste isključivo na engleskom? I gdje ih kupiti??
Hvala!

----------


## ms. ivy

samo na engleskom, a kupiti ih (ili naručiti ako nemaju) možeš u algoritmu.

----------


## Bambi

Evo i ja pročitah Juula i to u jednom dahu! Nikada se prije nisam susrela ni sa čim sličnim tako da mi je takav pristup odgoju otkriće. Sasvim mi je o. k. logičan, prihvatljiv i takav odgoj želim svojoj djeci jer ja sam odgajana suprotno od toga i ne želim tim putem. 
Stil pisanja mi je blizak i razumljiv te malo ide u smjeru egzistencijalne filozofije te stoga možda nije prihvatljiv za široke mase pogotovo one koje očekuju savjete... 
Meni je pomogao da promjenim svoj stav u komunikaciji sa djecom pa po toj logici sama nađem rješenje i rezultati su vidljivi... nema više svađe, deranja, zahtijevanja itd. odmah se vidi poboljšanje. Što se tiče čitanja, idem oduševljeno dalje, već mi je druga Juulova knjiga u ruci, a što se tiče Searsa nisam na ti s engleskim  :Embarassed:   pa se pitam: ima li kakav tekst na hrv, jako bih se voljela upoznat s time, dal neko zna?

----------


## petarpan

nisam čitala searsa i ne bih se plela puno u razmatranja i usporedbe, ali ono što me privuklo prvoj juulovoj knjizi bio je njen naslov-vaše kompetentno dijete...
s naglaskom na kompetentno...
pročitala sam je u jednom dahu... kroz retke se nije dalo isčitati-vi radite krivo, vi ste loš roditelj, trebali biste tako i tako, već nasuprot, na jednostavan  način te povuče u ispitivanje samog sebe, tvog odnosa prema djetetu, okolini, odnosa tvojih roditelja i potiče na osluškivanje...
juul nije jedan od onih kojinadmeno protežu kroz rečenice, ja sam idealan roditelj bez greške, slijedite mene, nikada nisam bio u krivu... čak nasuprot...blizak je po tome što je "padao" na malim stepenicama, svakidašnjim pogreškama kojih često ne bivamo ni svjesni...

----------


## Isabel

Još sam uvijek buduća trudnica (prava T nadam se ubzo), i Juulovu "Moje kompetentno dijete" čitam pomalo... Moram priznati da me svaka stranica oduševljava, i ja je čitam polako, s ogromnom voljom, ljubavlju, srećom i razumijevanjem, i to onako temeljito! 
Puno tijekom čitanja razmišljam, pokušam si pred očiti određenu situaciju, preispitati samu sebe u njoj, naučiti i razmišljati prema Juulu. Nažalost nemam još iskustva u praksi, zasad samo teoriji, no moji se stavovi i razmišljanja u mnogočemu poklapaju s njim. Knjiga mi ponekad samo potvrdi, i tada shvatim da je to (po meni) ispravno! Mislim da AP ne možeš naučiti i forsirati, naprosto ga ili imaš ili nemaš u sebi! Neki su tako odgajani a neki nisu... No to nema veze, jer odgajaš onako kako ti srce i "utroba" kažu!! 
Juulu   :Naklon: , i znam da je ovo tek prvi puta da ju čitam, a bit će ih još ohoho... A onda druga, pa treća knjigica... 
Jedva čekam svoju životnu ulogu, ulogu MAJKE! 
 :Love:

----------


## blazena

kad sam prvi put citala juula, nisam mogla citati koliko sam plakala. 
na toj sam se knjizi maknula od svog djetinjstva. i osjetila da moze biti drugacije. 

od searsa sam citala samo knjigu o porodu i nekak mi je kao dr. spock sezdesetih... moda vremena. 
u trudnoci sam citala p. leach, i kliniku mayo, sve o dojenju, i stojaznam. 
kad sam rodila, shvatila sam da je sve niskoristi. 
kad mi treba savjet, odem na forum i trazim ga od zivih mama i beba. 

[quote="Luna Rocco"]


> Uopće nisam "pušila" knjige o odgoju, zato mi se sviđa Juul - to nije knjiga o odgoju, nego čista filozofija odnosa roditelja i djece.


to je to   :Smile:  

u slicnom tonu mi je i The Secret of Happy Children. 
naslov mi je bio malo  :Rolling Eyes:  , al kad sam pocela citat... odlicna! 
http://www.stevebiddulph.com/secret.htm

----------


## mikka

ja isto mislim da je trik u tome da se prema djeci, i ne samo njima, odnosis s postovanjem. nisu oni vlasnistvo roditelja samo zato sto su ih ovi napravili. 
dok sam citala juula, samo sam mislila o tome kako jedva cekam da zajedno s malim naucim svoje granice, posto se o sebi ne sjecam bas puno (ja sam od onih koje su istrenirane brinuti da tude potrebe budu zadovoljene, a svojih sam malo svjesna. o granicama da i ne pricamo :/ )

----------


## Isabel

Hello!

Ja napokon trudna  :D  :D  pa će Juul kojeg sam gutala do sada napokon početi imati smisla   :Grin: !
No sad mala problematika!
Smetaju me, sputavaju, brinu, poljuljaju i zbune me dobronamjerne priče, tuvljenja u glavu, učenja i savijeti bliskih mi mladih mama, koje su od jučer kad su rodile pa do danas pokupile svu pamet svijeta, imaju najbolje i jedine odgojene bebe, igraju prema pravilima i knjiškim uputama, ne odstupaju i ZNAJU da je to TO! Sve je to odgoj Dr. Spocka koji je zakon  :shock:, i knjiga koja je prema njihovim uvjerenjima must have svake mame!!! Imala ju je i moja   :Rolling Eyes: , znaći jako "novije" razmišljanje...
Beba se hrani na na zahtjev (jedino za što sam za), no NE NOSI se ni pod koju cijenu, SPAVA SAMA u sobi u kinderbetu već od 2. mjeseca (veliki ponos, uspjeh i samohvala), zabavlja SE SAMA i ne traba joj nitko drugi, uspavljuje se SAMA, ako plače TO JE DOBRO i niš ne smeta jer ništa ne treba, bebe moraju plakati, a i prestati će, u KREVET se uzima eventualno kad se hrani ponoći, ali se je onda brzo vrati u NJENU sobu u kinderbet...
Sve je ovo meni i odavno prije Juula i još dok nisam ni znala što je AP, kad bi god razmišljala o majčinstvu, takav način nekako bio turbo neprihvatljiv, jako vojnički, isforsiran, bakina škola i neprirodan! Dok mi je s druge strane DIVNO    :Zaljubljen:  kad pomislim na maramu, djetešče na meni, oko mog srca, u mom naručju a ne daleko od mene, u našem krevetu, u toplini, ljubavi, obitelji. Puno igranja, zabave i bavljenja s mišekom i nekako predivna povezanost i ljubav na prvom mjestu! A ne pravila, vojska, ona stara uvriježena pravila, koja u biti nemaju normalnih argumenata - već to je tako, autoritet i sl. - bar ne kod novorođene bebe.
E sad sve me to pomalo zbunjuje, jer srce i intuicija mi govori jedno, a razum društva potpuno drugo  :/  (a nimalo mi se ne sviđa). Naravno da ću i ja i MM masu puta biti optučivani za NEodgoj i razmaženo dijete, no pitam se zapravo koji je pravi put do prekrasnog, dobrog, voljenog, nepromijenjenog, istinskog, pravog djeteta   :Saint:  .
Jer bojim se da se ne obestine one gluposti koje govore: da ću nošenjem napraviti to da će dijete stalno gnjaviti da se nosi i da je na rukama, te da je razmeženo
da je zapravo jako loše da spava s roditeljim, a za to se zapravo nema argumenata, ali je loše
da će biti pain od djeteta, histerično ako nešto nije po njegovom, djete koje gnjavi, plače, dere se, naporno je i razmaženo.

Znam da je odgovor u mom srcu i intuiciji, no ipak se pomalo bojim da ne postupim pogrešno, što ću požaliti no prekasno i biti osuđivana za isto.

Kakav je zapravo Dr. Spock odgoj, nisam još počela čitati, naravno da mi je posudila knjigu, no prema njenim "odgojnim koracima i stajalištima" vidim da je neću dugo čitati   :Wink:  ...

Hvala !

----------


## Anci

ma ja vidim da ti već sve znaš...
nedaj se zbuniti

sretno!  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## ivana zg

http://www.famlab.hr/index.htm 

Evo link ako koga zanima JJ malo više i njegova "škola".

*Isabel* ne daj se, moja ima 9,5 mj. i svi me izluđuju što spava samnom i to u dnevnom jer ne stanemo svi troje u mali bračni, shvatiti ćeš kada rodiš što hoćeš, kada se rodila ja sam osjetila da je želim uza sebe a ne u kindiću mada mi je svekrva ispilila mozak, sada ponekad poželim da napokon spavam s mužem a nju stavim u kindić  :Laughing:  , vjerovatno što više bude rasla ako bude htijela bar preko dana ići će u kindić (mada sumnjam u to), znam djecu koja su od malena spavala u kindiću a sada s 4g ne žele spavati sami nego isključivo s roditeljima, tako da tu nema pravila već ovisi o djeteteu i o tebi!!!

A moja mala u zadnje vrijeme se budi po noći da provjeri jesam li u blizini, ako jesam nastavi spavat, lakše joj je dati siku, nego je stalno prebacivati u kindić- pa krevet, a kada spavamo svi troje skupa, ne budi se cijelu noć ( mama, MM i svi ostali mi tupe da će me koštati ta moja ljenost  :Evil or Very Mad:   koštali su me i oni, pa može i beba  :Laughing:   8) ),- eto to je moje iskustvo, što ne mora biti pravilo za svu djecu, a što će biti s mojom dalje vidit ćemo.

Inače protivnik sam glupih Američkih fora , stavljanje male tek rođene bebe u drugu sobu, mislim tko ima i malo razuma i pameti ne bi to nikako napravio, pa strah te je zaspat dok je uz tebe da ne prestane disat, pa poludila bih da je u drugoj sobi-beba je mala, boji se-STRAŠNO.

Inače netko je rekao da je djete kojemu su zadovoljene potrebe ( ne samo osnovne) zadovoljnije i manje zahtjevno, a ono dijete kojemu se ne poklanja dovoljna pažnja stalno je traži na razne načine pa je, zahtjevno, "zločesto", čangrizavo", plačljivo.....

----------


## MarikaPika

O,Isabel....  :Heart:  
Zatvori usi ,otvori srce,otvori oci,gledaj svoju bebu(tu i tamo skicni i ovaj forum i po neku knjigu  :Wink:  ) i sve ce ti se reci samo  :Kiss:

----------


## lucky day

isabel, samo slijedi svoje srce... 
i ja vec prepoznajem da te ono, po rijecima koje pises, super vodi...

jedna stvar, ne znam jesam li dobro razumjela: ovaj topic usporedjuje SEARSA i Juula a  ne Spocka...
o tom Spocku sam  cula (i citah neko susjedino izdanje iz ranih sedamdesetih) - i iako cujem da je dosta nebuloza promjenjeno u novijim izdanjima - meni ne zvuci kao knjiga o roditeljstvu nego kao neki prirucnik za  kampiranje ili prirucnik prve pomoci...   :Laughing:

----------


## NATTIE2

Neka te toliko puno toga ne brine. 
Ja sam se odlučila za AP jer mi je nekako prirodan i nježan, međutim desilo se da je moja beba sama odlučila da želi biti samostalna pa je tražila svoj krevet i nedavno i svoju sobu....a do tada smo spavale kao taksene marke u mom krevetu  :Smile: ))) Imamo razvijen dobar odnos.
U početku mi je pomogao Sears kod dohrane, čak sam prevodila njegove tekstove da bi drugi mogli koristiti. Kasnije je Sears ispao iz igre jer sam shvatila da imam vrlo neobičnu djevojčicu s kojom nikakvi savjeti ne pale pa ni Juul nije pripomogao. Samo slušaj svoje srce...
Dijete će ti biti onakvo kakvo možeš podnijeti (što se discipline tiče). Ljubav i nježnost koju pružaš, bit će ti višestruko uzvraćena.
Svoju sam bebu konstantno nosila i nije razmažena! Na svaki njezin zahtjev sam je uzimala, kad god je imala nekakvu potrebu, ja sam je ispunjavala. Sve što "babe" tvrde da djecu razmazi, ja sam činila i ipak nije razmažena. Dapače, stekla je sigurnost u mene i zna da sam od riječi pa smo našle neku komunikaciju koja pomaže kod discipliniranja. Najteže je naučiti dijete kako se nositi s vlastitim emocijama, kako da se izrazi na društveno prihvatljiv način...jednom kad se to riješi, ispadi su malobrojni.

----------


## Isabel

*Nattie, Lucky day, MarikaPika, Ivana, Anci* Hvala vam od   :Heart:  !Uz vas znam da ću dobro postupati i da mi srce dobro govori! A što će se tek "razbrbljati"    :Laughing:   kad ću napokon u naručju po prvi puta držati svojeg malog nebeskog   :Saint:  !
Super, i hvala hvala!  :Love:

----------


## MGrubi

imaš odličan insikt
drž ga se
 :Wink:  

taj dr. Spoock je odgoj za Vulkance?

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

O Isabel, sretno s trudnoćom. Sjećam se sebe u tim trenucima. Uživaj u svakom od njih. Ja se trudnoće i poroda sjećam sa ljubavlju i srećom. Sve toje sumnje sam i ja dijelila. Sada imam malu pametnicu, dobricu, slatkicu... Godinu i sitno još veće sreće. Nemoj se bojati da ćeš razmaziti dijete, samo ga mazi. Spavajte zajedno, mazite se, dojite, pametno kasnije papajte, nosajte se u marami, platnenopelenašite...Ali sve samo ako tebi odgovara. Ako je isforsirano onda šteti. I Juul je zakon. Jedino meni je teško bilo nakon što sam ga pročitala jer moj odnos s mojim roditeljima je pun ljubavi, a opet tako su mi tako dominantni. Moj tata ima naviku recimo mi reći: Tata će ti to napraviti...Uff

----------


## Teica

Jesmo svi prešli na Juula  :Smile:  ?

Iliti zašto je ova tema potonula  :Confused:  ?

----------


## BusyBee

Ne znam. Valjda se zasitimo istih prica pa ih onda netko upeca i izvuce na povrsinu kad je potrebno :Smile: 

Meni je Juul (Vase kompetentno dijete), kad mi je cura (prvo dijete) bila sasvim mala beba bio cisti SF i uzasno tezak za citanje.
Nakon dvije-tri godine sam ga s lakocom i razumijevanjem iscitala, a od tada sam ga za gust citala jos dvaput.  :Shock: 
Sad ima nekoliko Juulovih knjiga i sve su odlicne (meni bar).

----------


## Teica

Meni je Vaše kompetentno dijete tako teško za čitati i stalno si predbacujem

da je to zbog toga što sam jednostavno poglupavila... :Embarassed:

----------


## casa

Kad sam rodila prvog sina nisam ni čula za Juula, ali mi se puuno njegovih razmišljanja spontano javilo. ( Bila sam na prvog godini filozofije i jaaako puuno promišljala i sebe i dijete, muža malo manje pa se mi i rastali...) Uglavnom, ja svog malca nisam tjerala na spavanje nikad,ono kad mu se spava spavat će. Na zgražanje moje okoline, maleni je prvi put prespavao cijelu noć sa 6 tjedana i izuzev faze od dva tri mjeseca u dobi od dvije i po godine, odlazio svojom voljom u krevet oko 8 i po. I kad sam rodila drugo  dijete pročitala Juula i oduševila se. Nravno, čitanjeje bilo i mučno jer sam pronašla raznorazne greške koje sam u odgoju činila a i činim danas. Za taj dio mi je super Lehrerov članak o racionalnosti koji nema nikakve veze s odgojem u kojem se kao racionalnost smatra osobina čovjeka da pogriješi. A objašnjenje je onako pametnofilozofsko. A taj Sears mi je s tim zajedničkim spavanjem ono potpuno stran. Možda bogohulim ali ja ne volim spavat ni s kim osim s mm. Ali to sam samo ja.

----------


## BusyBee

Sears je puno vise od zajednickog spavanja.  :Smile:  Attachment teorija je puno vise od iskomercijaliziranog povezujuceg roditeljstva koje je uveo Sears u siroku upotrebu. Ali isto, nigdje ne pise da moras spavati s djecom u obiteljskom krevetu, moze se i krevetic staviti uz veliki krevet, sa skinutom (ili ne) bocnom ogradom uz mamu. No, cinjenica jest da, kad postanemo roditelji, na samom pocetku, kad su djeca potpuno ovisna o nama (o mami vise nego bilo kome drugome, osobito ako ona doji), trebamo i neke svoje osobne granice zgaziti i odgoditi njihovo uspostavljanje, a za dobrobit i zdrav razvoj djeteta. 

Sto se tice gresaka... Juul kaze da i dobar roditelj napravi svaki dan preko nekoliko pogresaka u odgoju.  :Wink:

----------


## *mamica*

Osnovne dvije postavke kojih se nastojim držati kada je riječ o roditeljstvu:

1. Odgajanje djece je ustvari odgajanje roditelja. Ako želim da moje dijete bude dobro, pošteno, uredno, ljubazno, strpljivo... prvo ja moram postati takva. Prvo moram odgojiti sebe, a onda svojim primjerom i dijete. I to mi je najljepša stvar kod roditeljstva  :Heart: 

2. Poštivanje svog djeteta kao osobe, njegovog integriteta, dostojanstva i poštivanje same sebe kao osobe, majke, poštivanje vlastitih granica. Smatram da se na ta dva poštivanja zasniva povjerenje, ali i autoritet roditelja.

A svakako volim pročitati i knjige o roditeljstvu jer mi one otvaraju nove horizonte i tjeraju me na razmišljanje i preispitivanje.

----------


## lovely___love

Tražila neku temu o kampovanju a ovo bilo jedno od ponudjenih zbog komentar o Spocku: _meni ne zvuci kao knjiga o roditeljstvu nego kao neki prirucnik za  kampiranje ili prirucnik prve pomoci... _  

I ko zna zašto je to dobro 

Dosta toga što je u skladu s AP smo spontano počeli da radimo od početka(dobro ne baš prvih sedam dana u bolnici kad su me sestre zbunjivale).Tek posle sam saznala da takav odgoj čak ima i naziv.Nisam čitala ni Searsa,ni Julla ali ste me definitivno zainteresovale

U potrazi za konkretnom knjigom naišla sam na 4shared _http://www.4shared.com/office/WgvKTn...mpetentno.html_ ako neko želi da gvirne,iako meni elektronska forma baš ne paše

----------


## marijanada

ima i tu, odmah se čita
http://www.scribd.com/doc/79672602/J...etentno-Dijete

----------


## Amandica

Pročitala sam skoro sve Jesperove knjige, meni skroz paše njegov stil pisanja i ono kako piše o odgoju. Baš mi je super!  :Smile:

----------


## BusyBee

Često se sjetim ove rasprave i moje želje da imam jednog malog priručnog Juula na privjesku, koji bi mi pomagao u izazovima roditeljstva.
Dobro bi mi bio došao i u vrlo teškom razdoblju koje smo prošli i prolazimo klinci i ja, u stvari sam se često vraćala novijim naslovima koji su, srećom, prevedeni na hrvatski i dostupni nam svima.

Juul je danas preminuo.
Nakon dugotrajne borbe s teškim zdravstvenim problemima, unatoč snažnoj volji za životom.
Prerano... voljela bih da sam mogla pročitati još knjiga, eseja, poruka na Facebooku.
Puno je doprinio da budemo bolji roditelji, da mnogi stručnjaci koji rade s djecom budu bolji i stručniji i bolje razumiju djecu. 

I beskrajno sam zahvalna da sam ga čak triput slušala uživo. Jednom čak i na Rodinoj mliječnoj konferenciji.

----------


## čokolada

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## seni

:Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Peterlin

:Sad:

----------


## emily

šteta, velika šteta  :Sad: 

dugo ga već ne čitam, ali sjećam se pomisli da netko stručan kuži i potvrđuje moja razmišljanja i stavove o odgoju i odnosu s djecom
uz _Prvo djeca_ Penelope Leach, Juulove knjige su mi definitivno bile vodič i mjesto gdje sam nalazila odgovore na vlastita pitanja i dileme

----------


## Mima

I ja sam bila na jednom njegovom predavanju, i ostavio je veliki utisak na mene, i kao čovjek, a i tema predavanja. 

Bilo je to predstavljanje knjige Kako reći NE mirne savjesti, i mogu reći da mi je ta knjiga, a i njegovo predavanje, pomoglo da skupim neke mrvice roditeljsko dostojanstva  :Grin: 

Velika šteta  :Sad:

----------


## mitovski

Mene je baš pogodilo  :Crying or Very sad: . 
Bio je veliki dio mojeg dosadašnjeg roditeljstva. U trenucima kad sam bila pred zidom i kad nisam znala što i kako, kad sam beskrajno sumnjala u sebe kao roditelja, kad sam mislila da me nitko ne razumije, njegove knjige su me dizale i 'oporavljale'. Šteta, mislim da je mogao još puno dobroga napisati.
Taman sam nedavno kupila njegovu knjigu 'Kako biti vođa vučjeg čopora?' i nosim ju na godišnji.

----------


## enchi

Fantastican je Juul, i mene rastuzila vijest da je umro. Nisam sve knjige procitala ali i to malo sto jesam je bas imalo snazan, prosvjetljujuc gotovo, ucinak na moje poimanje roditeljstva.

----------


## Bubica

:Sad:  baš me rastužila ova vijest

----------


## spajalica

Zbogom Juule

----------


## kajsa

:Crying or Very sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Angie75

Pretužna vijest  :Sad:

----------

